# Sparky's Alumacraft 1448 Mod V Conversion Project



## Sparky (Jun 18, 2011)

The contributors to tinboats.net provided many great ideas that influenced my project. Hopefully my pictures and notes will help another.

Project Objectives:
1. Mostly bass fish on lakes and reservoirs with gas powered motor restrictions
2. Light enough to pull with a Toyota Prius
3. Target budget $1,500 (w/o depth finder, trolling motor, or trailer)
4. Low maintenance

Project Lessons Learned:
1. Structural hull repairs can be tricky and expensive
2. New aluminum material is expensive and scrap is hard to find
3. Used boats and trailers tend to be sold as pairs, so finding a used trailer can be a challenge
4. Actual labor exceeded planned labor by several orders of magnitude 
5. Pricy boating accessories and tendency to upscale can drive costs up a little

Project Costs:
Item	/ Source / Cost 
============================================================================================
Alumicraft MV 1448. Very Used. $200 

Paint striper (2 gal). Home Depot. $40 

BernzOmatic trigger start hose torch, cylinders of mapp gas & propane, 3 SS brushes (mostly structural repairs; minor paint stripping). Home Depot. $60 

Dura Fix (4 lbs, 88 rods; structural repairs). durafix.com. $124 

JB Weld (2 packages; smooth out Dura Fix welding). Home Depot. $10 

Sanding/stripping/cutting/grinding related supplies for a drill,angle grinder, random orbit sander tools. Home Depot. $60 

Rivets (various sizes; 5mm structural; 4mm non-structural;1/4, 3/8 & 1/2 lengths). Home Depot. $40 

2 seat pedestals, 2 pin pedestals bases,2 spring seat mounts, and 3 round king pin bases. Cabela's. $170 

Automatic bilge pump and plumbing kit. Cabela's. $77 

Drain tube, Drain fitting kit, flanging tool,twist drain plug. marineegine.com. $63 

2 gal fiber glass resin. Home Depot. $75 

Aluminum deck framing material. Home Depot. $275 

Stainless steel bolts (anchor deck to boat; Factory at rivet hole repair). Home Depot. $40 

1 sheet plywood, glue, fiberglass cloth, and SS bolts/washers/nuts (transom rebuild). Home Depot. $60 

1 gal Steelflex + 4 oz tint. fascoepoxies.com. $67 

2 Qt Interlux 4250 Brightside Steel Grayand 1 Qt SYS-3 Quikfair. jamestowndistributors.com. $99 

6 cans self etching primer, and fiber glass resin and cloth for deck,paint rollers/brushes, 1qt Acetone, 2 battery boxes, wiring nuts. Walmart. $90 

3 sheets plywood, 3 1x3x8, SS hindges, and SS bolts/washers/nuts (Decking). Home Depot. $150 

2 boat seats. Cabela's. $100 

2 Marine batteries and wiring supplies. Walmart & Bass Pro. $100 

1 Qt of Tuff Coat Non-Skid Coating. Cabela's. $30

Transom plate aluminum and shop work. Local welder. $70

TOTAL BOAT COSTS: (w/o depth finder, trolling motor, or trailer) $2,000


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jun 18, 2011)

That's a pretty impressive rebuild. Nice work. What did you use on the floor? Todd


----------



## Zum (Jun 18, 2011)

Really...the same boat
Nice job for sure.


----------



## flintcreek (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice job, did you do all of the aluminum work and welding your self? Looked like a big project but I bet well worth the effort.

Flintcreek.


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 18, 2011)

the transformation is amazing very nice work, i have seen alot of boat in the shape this was in being taken to the scrap yards around here! way to bring it back to life!!!! :beer:


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2011)

Lucescoflathead,

Thanks for the kind words. The decking is comprised of ½ inch exterior playwood, fiberglass cloth on the top side, 3 coats of fiber glass resin, 2 coats of Interlux 4250 Brightside Steel Gray, and 2 coats of Tuff Coat Non-Skid Coating. I felt carpet would be too hard to keep clean. I added the tuff coat because I was worried my fishing partner (70 yr old father) may slip.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 20, 2011)

Flintcreek,
Thanks for the kind words as well. Yes I did all the aluminum work. I removed all factory bench seats. I built an alumunium frame (e.g., like a stick built house) that is anchored to the hull cross braces. Rivets were used to hold the components in place. Aluminum studs were placed about every 12-16 inches. Not sure why I did not take a picture of that stage. 

I used Dura Fix rods. It took a little time to get the hang of it, but it works as advertised. The weld is strong. I would recommend that most folks seek out a welder if they can find one at a reasonable price.


----------



## reedjj (Jun 20, 2011)

I cannot believe that is the same boat! Amazing!

When I was about 7 or 8 (1982) my Dad got an old (1960's) 1236 jon boat to use at our camp ground in western Ohio which was around an old rock quarry. It was beat up and leaked when we got it. but it was fine for use in the quarry as you could only use oars or a trolling motor. All the row boats, paddle boats, and canoes just got pulled up on the bank and turned over upside down when you were not there. Ours got picked up by a tornado in 1984 and was found a few miles away in a farmers field all bent and beat up. BUT NO WHERE NEAR AS BAD AS YOURS WAS IN THOSE FIRST PICS!

I cant imagine what the last owner or owners did to that boatto get it in that shape! You are an amazing craftsman for sure. It looks great! Very nice work. I Couldn't believe how it turned out when I looked through your thread!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks good. You're braver than me even thinking about working on that boat to start with


----------



## architorture (Jun 21, 2011)

Man that looks great. So I take it you painted over the steelflex? If you did, what are your thoughts on how it looks, how it will hold up etc. I noticed you used interlux paint, which I'm sure made a difference. I plan on using some of their brightside paint for my build.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey Architorture,

No I did not paint over the Steelflex. I talked to the owner and he said you can do it but I did not want to go there given other posts on this site. I asked him why not just paint the whole boat in Steelflex. He reported Steelflex (and similar products) fade in the sun from the UV rays. 

I ordered white Steelflex and 4 oz of black tint. I mixed it to match the Steel gray Interlux paint. I followed the advise of others on this site by stripping all the paint off the areas targeted for Steelflex. I applied Steelflex to the bottom, transom back, and on the sides up to the bottom of the V grove (whatever you call it). 

All areas targeted for the Interlux 4250 Brightside paint first received a coat of self etching primer. The Interlux paint is expensive and I questioned my decision to buy it. That said, I have never seen a paint that covers and blends together so well. I used a roller and it looks like it was sprayed. You will be happy with the outcome.


----------



## reedjj (Jun 22, 2011)

What is your opinion of the Tuff Coat from Cabelas? Did you use the Primer or just apply it directly? Was it easy to apply? Did you use a roller? Any insight is appreciated.

I am thinking of doing the Sand color on my new (to me) boat.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 23, 2011)

reedjj,

Regarding your question, I used 1 Qt of Tuff Coat Non-Skid Coating from Cabela's for the high traffic areas on the deck in hopes of preventing an accident. I used masking tape to layout the pattern. Make sure you push the edges down tight. The surface of the Interlux 4250 Brightside paint was roughed up with 80 grit sand paper. I then applied the Tuff Coat Non-Skid Coating directly to the paint (without primer). I used a cheap foam roller (about 4 inches) from Home Depot. It is easy to apply and seems to hold up very well. I achieved good coverage with one heavy coat. Pull up the masking tape before the Tuff Coat dries. 

I applied a little test patch to a scrap piece of wood painted with Interlux 4250 Brightside pait just to make sure it would stick. I recommend you do the same just to make sure. I think it will work fine on any similar surface. All said, I think you will be happy with it.


----------



## reedjj (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks. I think Im going to use it. Im going to use the Tan color. waaaay cheaper than Line-x!


----------



## Flatbotm (Jun 24, 2011)

How does the black do in the hot sun? Too hot to touch? I was just wondering because I'm a jeep guy and my jeep has alot of bedliner material on the inside of my jeep get really hot. I think is the tan is a good idea. I've spray painted the stuff with a lighter color and It seems to hold up pretty good. Boat looks amazing. It is always motivating to see the finished product of boats like yours. I like your storage I all ready wish I had a bigger boat for more storage...


----------



## Sparky (Jun 27, 2011)

Most of my fishing trips occur from sunrise (or so) to about 11:00 AM in Virginia and from Mar to June and Sept to Oct. Nov and Dec is all about those whitetail critters. During the summer we tend fish for smallmouth on the river via kayaks. I agree if you fished during the hot part of the day or live in the south, a lighter color would be better than a dark color. I have not noticed to color being too hot to date. Again, you make a good point.


----------



## ohiolunker (Aug 5, 2011)

This is an impressive restoration. Well done sir!


----------

